# Neues Strategie Spiel gesucht - Empfehlungen?



## PhenomII-Fan (22. März 2010)

Hallo Community

Ich liebe Strategiespiele, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen und hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen, bzw. ein paar empfehlen.

Bisher habe ich folgende gespielt: Stronghold Crusader, Heros might & magic, Anno 1503 und die Age of Empires Reihe.

Stronghold und Anno machen zwar Spass, nur irgendwie konnte ich mich nie richtig damit anfreunden. Viel Spass hatte ich mit Age of Empires II und III. Deshalb suche ich eins, was dem ähnlich ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Crymes (22. März 2010)

Also, ich würde dir die Schlacht-um Mittelerde-Triologie für 10€ empfehlen, ist zwar schon älter, macht aber unbegrenzt Spass!


----------



## herethic (22. März 2010)

Knights of Honor!


----------



## Scorp (22. März 2010)

Starcraft 2


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. März 2010)

Stracraft ist ehr nicht mein Fall, aber trotrdem Danke. 
Knights of Honor schaut ganz interessant aus. In den Rezensionen bei Amazon stand, dass es ein 2D-Spiel sei. Nun war ich erst etwas enttäuscht darüber. 

Wie ist denn das Gameplay und macht die detailierte Grafik "das 2D" wieder wett?

Was haltet ihr von Empire: Total War, oder Napoleon: Total War?


----------



## domi-germany (22. März 2010)

Supreme Commander 2 
sehr gutes strategiespiel, ich finde multiplayer mit kumpels macht am meisten spaß


----------



## herethic (22. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Knights of Honor schaut ganz interessant aus. In den Rezensionen bei Amazon stand, dass es ein 2D-Spiel sei. Nun war ich erst etwas enttäuscht darüber.


Was erwartest du von einem Stratefiespiel.DAs ist kein Ego-Shooter.Vllt.mal bei Google nach Bildern gucken,damit du weißt wie das aussieht.



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Gameplay und macht die detailierte Grafik "das 2D" wieder wett?


Das Gameplay ist ok.hat auch was von Diplomatie.War vor einem Jahr auf Comspiele und Gamestare,also ein Versuch ist es wert.


PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Empire: Total War, oder Napoleon: Total War?


Find ich Super,aber nur ersteres.


----------



## Ich 15 (22. März 2010)

C&C 3, World in Conflict,Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde,Star Wars Empire at War(gibts auch viele gute Mods zu) mit allen hatte ich viel Spaß. Wic bietet auch noch eine geniale Grafik.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. März 2010)

> Was erwartest du von einem Stratefiespiel.DAs ist kein Ego-Shooter.


Das ein Strategispiel nicht die Grafik eines Ego-Shooters erreicht, weis ich auch. Nur macht es doch grafisch schon einen Unterschied, ob nun 2D, oder 3D.


> Find ich Super,aber nur ersteres.


Krankte das Spiel nicht an der fehlenden DualCore Unterstützung, oder wurde das per Patch schon gelöst?

Noch eine Allgemeine Frage zu Total War: Führt man dort nur seine Truppen an und kämpft gegen den Gegner, oder baut man sich auch wie in AoE seine Kolonie auf und betreibt auch Wirtschaft?


----------



## herethic (22. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Noch eine Allgemeine Frage zu Total War: Führt man dort nur seine Truppen an und kämpft gegen den Gegner, oder baut man sich auch wie in AoE seine Kolonie auf und betreibt auch Wirtschaft?


Man führt seine Truppen eher an,allerdings kann man auch Wirtschaftsgebäude bauen,handel betreiben etc.


----------



## Cyron78 (22. März 2010)

Ruse auf Steam als Beta.. umsonst, ist echt toll und macht spaß.


----------

